

Show HN: Anymime – Upload any file and view its contents directly in the browser - idolos
http://anymi.me/

======
idolos
This is a side project that I've been working on for the past few months. My
goal is to support basic file hosting capabilities (uploading, sharing,
organizing, etc.) with the added ability of being able to view the content of
your uploads directly on the site. I have support for several common kinds of
audio, video, text, document, and image. The website is currently in a pretty
early stage, but I've been trying to put it out there a little in order to get
some direction about what people want in a site like this. Thanks for checking
it out!

------
ChrisGranger
Any plans for https in the future?

~~~
idolos
I originally had this set up actually, but I ended up disabling it. I use
Azure Storage to store the files, but I couldn't figure out a way to use a
custom domain (like m.anymi.me/media/blah) while keeping SSL enabled. If I
want to use SSL, I need to use their domain which I would prefer not to for
branding reasons.

Despite this, I do plan on revisiting this in the future.

